# Cunningham disappeared



## Levold (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi. I have had a cunningham skink out in my outdoor pit (6mx10m) with 2 blueys for one year now. But for the past 3 days I have not been able to find it. I have looked in all the usual hiding spots. 
Is it usual for them to just dissappear? Lol what I mean is I have always beenable to find it. And now the weather has warmed up it is unusual for it to not be sunbathing.
Do they bury into dirt for days? I mean it was getting fatter so would it burrow underground to give birth, assuming its the right rime of year and a bluey was the father?
Getting worried about it. Dont think it could escape as it is full grown and couldnt fit its head through the cracks that the garden skinks fit into.  

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------



## MesseNoire (Dec 16, 2013)

A bluetongue won't be the father. They are two different species.

How high are the walls of your outdoor enclosure? Posting pictures would help.


----------



## -Peter (Dec 16, 2013)

Funny you posted this I haven't seen my cunninghams for a week. They aren't in the usual hides in the pit.


----------



## Levold (Dec 16, 2013)

It's 2 meters high with bird wire roof. Lower walks are corrugated iron. And posts that support wire have steel sheeting around them to stop climbing. Will empty out all the straw hay bedding tomorrow and have a 2nd look. 
There is a wild golden water skink that lives in it to and had a small tunnel in the raised rockery garden bed. 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------



## Levold (Dec 17, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------



## Levold (Dec 17, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------



## Umbral (Dec 17, 2013)

Sorry I can't help with your MIA skink but.... NICE setup!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 17, 2013)

They are particularly adept climbers and I would say it could be up on the roof section of the shade area/entrance. For example, it could easily climb the door and make its way along the wooden cross beams. Agree with Umbral - nice set up.

Blue


----------



## Levold (Dec 17, 2013)

I though of that, but it never tried climbing In the whole year I had it. But I suppose I should check the roof of the shed. 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------



## sandfireackie (Dec 17, 2013)

could a bird or fox or something like that have got into the cage and attacked it


----------



## Levold (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks about the door climbing possibility. I was in luck. He must have climbed the door. Went over the bird netting. And up into a gap in the workshop shed. Found him on a shelf inside the shed. Phew. 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------

